# Fighting Moss on roadbed



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi there, as you may have noticed I had a big problem with moss, due to our very humid climate here in Northern France and the fact that most of my pike is ground level. The problem was accute because I modeled two roads that prioded themselves with their manucured right of way:
The French Nord railway and the Pennsy.


Cleaning the moss out of the ballast with tweezers, every spring was a painful chore as I get on in age. It usually took about 3 hours on hands and knees per meter of track! and mine was double track... Although priority was given to the inner track which was handlaid and used real oak ties.
The solution I found has a few extra advantages which I will tell you about as we go:
I found some extruded plastic (likely PVC) wall siding apparently used here to renovate rooms where there is a lot of humidity and where saltpeter is all over the walls. It is cheap about 15 inches wide by 8 foot long.
I use it to cover up the whole two track roadbed during the winter, spring and early fall are particularly prone to generating moss so they are used whenever the climate is rainy.
Added advantages are: One) The ballast doesn't get shot off the right of way by heavy rain as often, and two) you don't need to clean your rail so often when it is protected thus for two rail operation.








I hope this helps those who have a similiar problem. It cured mine totally in a wink.
Cheers


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a similar problem but with the needles from Juniper trees. In the winter they cover part of my RR with an inch or more. It is hard to remove them without removing the ballast too. I have thought of covering the track but couldn't find a product that I liked. I will have look for the product that you used. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Winn,
Be careful with that indoor plastic, I'm one state west and had some plastic trim board warp in 2 directions from our sun. The stuff I had was 1.25" x 3/16"x 8'.
I have elevated track and wanted to use it as edging to contain ballast and ground cover ... it popped off the ribbed small nails....

I'm at 3,300' and get full sun.
Your mileage may vary....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I just took a close look at the OP's and it looks like Coroplast; our election sign boards, that does stay flat.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Good idea Winn! I forgot to add that the Seringa tree right above on the second photo sheds an enormous amount of petals and calices after its flowering which were a nuissance to remove by hand, this cured that problem too.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to both of you. John, That sounds like a good idea. There should be a lot of signs available after the election. I already have some that I use for buildings. They do seem to be quite weather resistant.


----------

